# So how old were u when...



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

You lost your virginity? No idiots try and lie to make there selfs look "cool"


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

16 or 17


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

15


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

16 and she was a hoe who took my sh*t away. Now I will forever remember that dam hoe.


----------



## wayne.140 (Jan 23, 2005)

16


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

15


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

18


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

14


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

16 i think


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> 14
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LIAR LIAR pants on fire


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

MR.FREEZ said:


> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> > 14
> ...


HAHA


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

20


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

11


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

17


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

11? i hope your joking :rasp:


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

15


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> 14
> 
> 
> 
> ...












i as 7


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

17 and not a moment too soon.... I love bangin!!


----------



## bkelley02 (Dec 11, 2004)

14


----------



## Pacuguy (Apr 10, 2004)

18


----------



## Pacuguy (Apr 10, 2004)

18


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

15


----------



## Reddevill (Jun 10, 2003)

14 ish 3 more months and I would have been 15!


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

17.................and that relationship lasted until I was 20. I guess I liked it.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Head at 12 years old. Middle School...Amanda Walters








Actully got my Pecker wet at 13


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> Head at 12 years old. Middle School...Amanda Walters
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmfao


----------



## goodnews (Oct 5, 2004)

15


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Holy crap!!! This post scares me because I'm 14 now, and I haven't even thought about it..


----------



## Killduv (Jun 1, 2004)

14


----------



## red&black (Feb 25, 2005)

16


----------



## red&black (Feb 25, 2005)

taylorhedrich said:


> Holy crap!!! This post scares me because I'm 14 now, and I haven't even thought about it..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u must be a girl


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

K fizzly said:


> 14
> 
> 
> 
> ...





bkelley02 said:


> 14
> [snapback]990468[/snapback]​





Reddevill said:


> 14 ish 3 more months and I would have been 15!
> [snapback]990534[/snapback]​





Killduv said:


> 14
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it getting hot in here.....or is it just me?????


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

red&black said:


> taylorhedrich said:
> 
> 
> > Holy crap!!! This post scares me because I'm 14 now, and I haven't even thought about it..
> ...


Umm...no...why do you think that? Because my name is Taylor?


----------



## red&black (Feb 25, 2005)

taylorhedrich said:


> red&black said:
> 
> 
> > taylorhedrich said:
> ...


naa cause ur 14 and havn't even thought about it. at 14 my hormones were going like crazy


----------



## FormulatedFire (Jan 3, 2005)

16.......


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

18


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

red&black said:


> taylorhedrich said:
> 
> 
> > red&black said:
> ...










me too, when i was watching American pie, holy sh*t. My mind was racing.


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

47


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

16 in the summer time in my buddy's computer room


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

Scooby said:


> 16 in the summer time in my buddy's computer room
> [snapback]990675[/snapback]​


Must have been an impression if you remember it like that


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Scooby said:


> 16 in the summer time in my buddy's computer room
> [snapback]990675[/snapback]​


that would be a sweet place to do it. did he know that u guys were in there?


----------



## Adam (Dec 23, 2004)

taylorhedrich said:


> Holy crap!!! This post scares me because I'm 14 now, and I haven't even thought about it..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course you have, you just did when you typed the post?









17 for me, I only with it had been with a 28 year old milf that knew what she was doing!


----------



## DominatorRhom (Jan 28, 2005)

i was 16 and damn it felt goooood!


----------



## rainydaze (Feb 10, 2005)

13, I lived in a small town with nothing else to do. Scary looking back now, we knew nothing of birth control or safe sex. Could have been horrible. Got lucky I guess. I hope kids nowdays at least get some info. or condoms.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

red&black said:


> taylorhedrich said:
> 
> 
> > Holy crap!!! This post scares me because I'm 14 now, and I haven't even thought about it..
> ...


even girls think of it at that age.... maybe he really is confused?


----------



## 4cmob (Nov 21, 2004)

14 between 8th grade and freshman. which scares the sh*t outta me cause thats how old my youngest sister is now. but it least in my cass it was with a 17 year old.


----------



## divine (Jan 3, 2005)

last day of 10th grade i think i was one mothn shy of 17. Wish i had waited till the girl i met in 12th grade.


----------



## Speedy (Sep 25, 2004)

13 but I never really thought it counted much as I didn't get laid again regularly until I was 15....She was 18 and the rest is history!


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

9 and then at about 11 I use to mess around with my best friends sister in the back seat while his mom was driving and he watched.


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Hahahah, 47. Hey, atleast you got some between the both of us....LOL


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

I was 15, she was 25. That was like 30 years ago. Hell, I been f'cking since before most of you were born.


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

made out with this one girl before i could even get hard, but we didn't know what we were doing, we had just seen it on tv...

besides that, head at 11, popped this girls cherry at 13


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

wow.... thats kind of sick you realize most of you were TECHNICALLY getting child molested?

i'm so glad i waited til 18. i seriously didn't think of sex that much at 14... and pretty much all through highschool i mean yeah it was talked about and stuff, but it wasn't priority.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> wow.... thats kind of sick you realize most of you were TECHNICALLY getting child molested?
> 
> i'm so glad i waited til 18. i seriously didn't think of sex that much at 14... and pretty much all through highschool i mean yeah it was talked about and stuff, but it wasn't priority.
> [snapback]990910[/snapback]​


child molested. lol, you always make me laugh


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

fredweezy said:


> 47
> [snapback]990660[/snapback]​


you were born in 1984


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 21, 2004)

15 and we skipped 3rd period spanish to go to my place which was walking distance.


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> 14
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahahahaha :rasp:

16

head at 12 :nod:

and ive never popped a girls cherry.... ive fucked a decent number of bitches i just dont see the need to f*ck a virg there gonna suck and there gonna wine whats the fun in that?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> 18
> [snapback]990645[/snapback]​


BS detector is going BEEEEEEEP


----------



## Adam (Dec 23, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> wow.... thats kind of sick you realize most of you were TECHNICALLY getting child molested?
> 
> i'm so glad i waited til 18. i seriously didn't think of sex that much at 14... and pretty much all through highschool i mean yeah it was talked about and stuff, but it wasn't priority.
> [snapback]990910[/snapback]​


How many older girls want to have sex with someone that is 11?

The moment this thread was started the bull sh*t police should have seen the responses coming.

But to play devils advocate at the local hospital I think the youngest girl giving birth was around 11 meaning she was 10 years and 3 months at her youngest while being pregnet but it was a case of rape/insest. The age overall is dropping but consentual sex with 2 minors stats say is around 15 - 16 at the youngest.

You are not a guy, and this is guys talking about sex, you don't need a grain of salt you need an entire dump truck.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

15


----------



## HeroRecon (Feb 11, 2005)

18 and now im 20 and still goin with the same girl...


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

Waiting fir the right girl..... yeah, waiting


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

18 years old , I had a Busy Summer


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

16...twas great but it was a stupid decision, with no one of consequence


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

waiting for the right moment. maybe its gonna happen next thursday on my 14th b-day after school with my gf


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Trigger lover said:


> waiting for the right moment. maybe its gonna happen next thursday on my 14th b-day after school with my gf
> 
> 
> 
> ...


protect yourself


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

14 and it was for all the right reasons. Namely that her jaw was getting sore and I wanted to get off...


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Trigger lover said:
> 
> 
> > waiting for the right moment. maybe its gonna happen next thursday on my 14th b-day after school with my gf
> ...


totaly 100%. coz if somefin goes wrong my parents aint gonna be happy.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

thats damn right... Carry on...


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> 14 and it was for all the right reasons. Namely that her jaw was getting sore and I wanted to get off...
> [snapback]991491[/snapback]​














Trigger lover said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> > Trigger lover said:
> ...


Pull out man. Even if you got the Rubber, Pull out!


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 21, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> 14 and it was for all the right reasons. Namely that her jaw was getting sore and I wanted to get off...
> [snapback]991491[/snapback]​


thats classic.. what did you say? "aww baby, im sorry your jaw is getting sore.. why don't you just bend over insted?"


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Gordeez said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > 14 and it was for all the right reasons. Namely that her jaw was getting sore and I wanted to get off...
> ...


That is the best advice, because the damn thing can pop, epsecially if you arent used to them...


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

marco said:


> fredweezy said:
> 
> 
> > 47
> ...


just playin, i think i was 17 or 18 somethin like that. how the years pass by...


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

winter break of the 8th grade.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Gordeez said:
> 
> 
> > elTwitcho said:
> ...


thanks for the advice.
all i'm probaly only gonna think of is havin a f*ck load of fun


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

marco said:


> fredweezy said:
> 
> 
> > 47
> ...


lmao


----------



## r0d1mus (Jul 5, 2004)

I was 18... but a buddy of mine got some chick pregnent when they were both 13. Ten years later he is still paying child support. Dumb kid


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

I thot you could get "off the hook", if you were both under age...


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

r0d1mus said:


> I was 18... but a buddy of mine got some chick pregnent when they were both 13. Ten years later he is still paying child support. Dumb kid
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hes got 8 years to go


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

alrite heres wut i say...ne one who said 10-12 years is f*cking bullshit...dont even tell me that


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

sexteen


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Fido said:


> Tinkerbelle said:
> 
> 
> > 18
> ...


you can think whatever you want chris, but it lost it just shy of 2 weeks before my 19th bday.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> Fido said:
> 
> 
> > Tinkerbelle said:
> ...


if you lost it then why dont you hire someone to help you find it


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

WorldBelow07 said:


> if you lost it then why dont you hire someone to help you find it
> 
> 
> 
> ...










am i just being blonde or did that make no sense?


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

hes being sarcastic saying u lost something....so why dont u hire someone to find the thing u lost...nothing great


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Yeah it was a pretty stupid joke..

so stupid it's actually funny - but not in the way he intended it to be funny


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

13


----------



## onyx (Oct 22, 2004)

i was 14


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

im only thirteen and i havent gone that far yet.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> alrite heres wut i say...ne one who said 10-12 years is f*cking bullshit...dont even tell me that
> [snapback]991677[/snapback]​











It could be true. Your jut mad cause your like almost 30 and still teh Big *VIRG*
And besides, dont you live in the hood fool? Havent you ever played Hide and get it?











Tinkerbelle said:


> WorldBelow07 said:
> 
> 
> > if you lost it then why dont you hire someone to help you find it
> ...











I thought it was pretty funny.


----------



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

15 me and my girl did it once and had so much fun we did it twice more haha


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

14


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

Handikapped said:


> 15 me and my girl did it once and had so much fun we did it twice more haha
> [snapback]991923[/snapback]​


the first time i did i ended up doing it 6 more times that day...... so 7 totall.


----------



## FIRE Newt MIKE 767 (Apr 11, 2005)

taylorhedrich said:


> Holy crap!!! This post scares me because I'm 14 now, and I haven't even thought about it..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im 14 too but i hope your a girl


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

April 7th 2000 in the back of my girlfriends Ford Explorer. I was 14 she was 18.


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

HighOctane said:


> April 7th 2000 in the back of my girlfriends Ford Explorer. I was 14 she was 18.
> [snapback]992075[/snapback]​


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

18


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Gordeez said:


> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> > alrite heres wut i say...ne one who said 10-12 years is f*cking bullshit...dont even tell me that
> ...


Def. funny...:nod:


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> 14 and it was for all the right reasons. Namely that her jaw was getting sore and I wanted to get off...
> [snapback]991491[/snapback]​










Thats classic


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

HighOctane said:


> April 7th 2000 in the back of my girlfriends Ford Explorer. I was 14 she was 18.
> [snapback]992075[/snapback]​


um, what 18 year old girl is desparate enough that she has to molest a 14 year old???


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

15...


----------



## cErx2Oo3 (Sep 13, 2004)

first week of being 15 ...


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

"um, what 18 year old girl is desparate enough that she has to molest a 14 year old???"

I was good at what I did


----------



## Fish_first (Jan 26, 2005)

19 here, but did everything else under the sun back when I was 15. My gf now and I do it 3-4 times a day on weekends


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

Dawgnutz said:


> Scooby said:
> 
> 
> > 16 in the summer time in my buddy's computer room
> ...


Was it with your buddy??









J/k


----------



## tweekie (Nov 3, 2004)

this will sounds really bad but i lost mine 3 times!!!

first time when i was 14 with some girl i hardly knew. met a really nice girl at 15 who was a virgin and was with her a year before we had sex, told her i was a virgin aswel. then did the same a few weeks after i split up with her with an older girl who i was friends with. she thought i was a virgin and wanted to be my first...... i didnt argue.

sounds really bad but i swear it wasnt like that!! first girl was just sex. second i was in love with and considered it the first time i made love. 
3rd time i was really horny as id fancied this older girl for years!!!!


----------



## aburnzi (Apr 19, 2005)

21

only jokin i was 13 when i first go a BJob and 14 when lost V


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

HighOctane said:


> April 7th 2000 in the back of my girlfriends Ford Explorer. I was 14 she was 18.
> [snapback]992075[/snapback]​


nice one


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

aburnzi said:


> 21
> 
> only jokin i was 13 when i first go a BJob and 14 when lost V
> [snapback]992755[/snapback]​


haha lmao thats funny as hell


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

15


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

aburnzi said:


> 21
> 
> only jokin i was 13 when i first go a BJob and 14 when lost V
> [snapback]992755[/snapback]​


i wonder what that lady thought when she looked in the news paper and there was a pic of a guy grabin her boob. at least now she knows who did it.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

not really, his face is covered!


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

u can still make his face out.


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

14 and i liked it


----------



## Proctain (May 4, 2005)

16... The summer just before junior year


----------



## mattd46612 (Mar 8, 2005)

Took me 19 years to lay some pipe....


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

wow this is an old topic


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

i was 6 years old...


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

it was on my 15th bday......with 2 Hott ass gurls









from that day forward i have been addicted to hottchicks and sexersize


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2005)

ReDraGon-> said:


> it was on my 15th bday......with 2 Hott ass gurls
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya, and I bang 12 playmates on weekends :rasp:

I am 16, lost it a few months ago to an 18 year old...

Woman are like Whiskey. The older they are, the better they taste!

--Dan


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> ReDraGon-> said:
> 
> 
> > it was on my 15th bday......with 2 Hott ass gurls
> ...


Alright go hook up with a 50 year old i bet she would tast damn good.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

16 and she was 15


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

does your hand count?


----------



## Pilsnah (Mar 19, 2005)

Trigger lover said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> > Trigger lover said:
> ...


In this case; it's me first, girl 2th, parents 3rd, imho.


----------



## Pilsnah (Mar 19, 2005)

tweekie said:


> this will sounds really bad but i lost mine 3 times!!!
> 
> first time when i was 14 with some girl i hardly knew. met a really nice girl at 15 who was a virgin and was with her a year before we had sex, told her i was a virgin aswel. then did the same a few weeks after i split up with her with an older girl who i was friends with. she thought i was a virgin and wanted to be my first...... i didnt argue.
> 
> ...


You've shown the relatitvity of this topic, being a virgin, feeling a virgin, becoming virgin again, who cares?

It's about having fun and enjoying sex right? Everyone is ready at it's own time. When questions disappear and hormones take over! Just play it safe and you're allright!


----------



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

i was 15 she was 20 i think?? she touched my special place hahahaha and i beat it up 2 haha


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2005)

Handikapped said:


> i was 15 she was 20 i think?? she touched my special place hahahaha and i beat it up 2 haha
> [snapback]1036160[/snapback]​










Lies!

--Dan


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

PIRANHA KING said:


> does your hand count?
> [snapback]1035902[/snapback]​


if so i lost my virginity when i was 12


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

Im a sad bas*ard because i didnt lose my virginity until i was 20.


----------

